# JJ Redick and his back



## TheBigLead (Jul 16, 2006)

Howdy. 

Just wondering what people thought of the situation with Redick's back.

http://thebiglead.com/?p=657

We tend to think something fishy is going on here. With him, the Magic are playoff contenders ... without him ...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The back has to be a concern. Historically these injuries linger around; however, I tend to "keep hope alive" until we see him play. I expected him to sit out this summer, so this was really know surprise to me. It would be terrible to see a back injury hamper his career. I will say, however, that Otis is a smart man and I don't think he would have selected Redick if he had any doubts about him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not worried ... _yet_.


----------



## TheBigLead (Jul 16, 2006)

On what are we basing Otis being a 'smart man?'

The 2004 pick of Dwight Howard was can't miss ... 2005 was badly fouled up with the Vazquez selection.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

TheBigLead said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Just wondering what people thought of the situation with Redick's back.
> 
> ...


... were playoff contenders.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> ... were playoff contenders.


So are 25 other teams....


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

TheBigLead said:


> On what are we basing Otis being a 'smart man?'
> 
> The 2004 pick of Dwight Howard was can't miss ... 2005 was badly fouled up with the Vazquez selection.


didnt the hockey dude pick dwight howard?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> So are 25 other teams....


Hardly.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

magicfan187 said:


> didnt the hockey dude pick dwight howard?


John Weisbrod was the GM at the time but a behind a scenes TV draft special that a local sports station ran back then showed it was pretty much Otis Smith who spearheaded the picking of Howard.





TheBigLead said:


> On what are we basing Otis being a 'smart man?'
> 
> The 2004 pick of Dwight Howard was can't miss ... 2005 was badly fouled up with the Vazquez selection.


Dwight Howard may have turned into a can't miss player, but he was hardly the clear cut choice. Many people bashed the Magic for taking Howard over Okafor.

The Vasquez pick was Dave Twardzik's pet project. He ran the European scouting for the Magic and he was the one who went back over to Spain to try and convince Vasquez to come back. So it was pretty easy to figure out that the Vasquez selection was his pick. At the time, Dave Twardzik and Otis Smith were co-GM's. 

The main reason Magic fans have confidence in Otis Smith was because he orchastrated the Cato for Darko/Arroyo trade and the Francis for Ariza/Penny's contract trade. Both trades have worked out extremely well for the Magic.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

JT3000 said:


> Hardly.


Playoff Contenders

East

1. Miami Heat
2. Detroit Pistons
3. Cleveland Cavaliers
4. Chicago Bulls
5. New Jersey Nets
6. Indiana Pacers
7. Washington Wizards
8. Milwaukee Bucks
9. Toronto Raptors
10. Philadelphia 76ers
11. New York Knicks
12. Orlando Magic
13. Atlanta Hawks

West

14. Phoenix Suns
15. San Antonio Spurs
16. Dallas Mavericks
17. Los Angeles Lakers
18. Los Angeles Clippers
19. Denver Nuggets
20. Sacramento Kings
21. Golden State Warriors
22. Minnesota Timberwolves
23. Houston Rockets
24. Memphis Grizzlies
25. New Orleans Hornets

All of those teams are legit _playoff contenders_ meaning they have the capability of reaching the playoffs, there is not many teams I would say outright they wont make the playoffs, so being playoff contenders every year means nothing, wernt the Magic playoff contenders last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Playoff Contenders
> 
> East
> 
> ...


Why is Philly, Toronto, and NY ahead of the Magic?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Its really not in any type of ranking, I just threw it together real quick.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> Why is Philly, Toronto, and NY ahead of the Magic?


Why would the Magic be above any of those teams?

Talent-wise, I'd say we're all about even. Philadelphia probably has an edge over all of us for the 8th spot though, if they can find harmony.

I'm worried about JJ's back. See: Tracy McGrady. JJ was red flagged by other teams doctors, meaning don't draft him. Our doctors thought he was ok, yet he hasn't played a game. To say I'm not worried would be lying, our doctors might have it wrong. Other doctors might have it wrong. Who knows.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Enigma said:


> John Weisbrod was the GM at the time but a behind a scenes TV draft special that a local sports station ran back then showed it was pretty much Otis Smith who spearheaded the picking of Howard.


Cool info, I didn't know that before. I'll admit I was on the Okafor bandwagon and was somewhat disappointed when I heard we'd drafted Howard, having read those interviews beforehand where Dwight said he didn't wanna play center. Nevertheless, Dwight's one of my top 3 favourite players now and I'm very happy to have been proved wrong.


----------



## TheBigLead (Jul 16, 2006)

Why are the Indiana Pacers rated so high?

PG	Jamaal Tinsley, Anthony Johnson
SG	Stephen Jackson,	Fred Jones
SF	Danny Granger, Shawnee Williams
PF	Jermaine O'Neal
C	Jeff Foster

Unless this team makes a trade to land someone of significane, I don't see this group as a playoff contender. 

I'd go:
Heat, Nets, Pistons, Cavaliers, Bulls, Wizards, and then after that it gets real muddy.

Bucks - lost pg
76ers - much uncertainty
Raptors - like them as a second half team
Magic - Redick?
Boston - PG, C

Perhaps the Magic and Raptors emerge from this group. And look out for Charlotte, if everyone is healthy.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Why would the Magic be above any of those teams?


If that's a serious question, I don't know what to tell you. I do question your status as a Magic fan, though...

New York and Toronto, among other teams on that list, don't have an ice cube's chance in hell of making the playoffs. I scoff at the sheer idea.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JT3000 said:


> If that's a serious question, I don't know what to tell you. I do question your status as a Magic fan, though...
> 
> New York and Toronto, among other teams on that list, don't have an ice cube's chance in hell of making the playoffs. I scoff at the sheer idea.


Question all you want, it's not going to help your argument. It's just a pathetic way to show your disagreement. Classy. I guess it beats being an oblivious homer though.

I never stated we weren't above them, I questioned why and stated that talent was similar between the 3 teams. I'm looking for an argument that sets us apart besides a 20 game span. Obviously you don't have the answer though, and instead have to stoop to questioning whether I'm a fan or not. Grow up.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

JT3000 said:


> If that's a serious question, I don't know what to tell you. I do question your status as a Magic fan, though...
> 
> New York and Toronto, among other teams on that list, don't have an ice cube's chance in hell of making the playoffs. I scoff at the sheer idea.


Why are you attemtping to lump Toronto with New York? Toronto has made some very nice additions to their team.


----------



## TheBigLead (Jul 16, 2006)

TJ Ford, despite his inability to shoot, is a very good point guard. After all, he took the Bucks to the playoffs ...


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

TJ Ford always seemd to spark the Bucks to good fortune.
Rookie year- Started out hot despite losing Cassel,Ray Allen (for Payton),Glenn Robinson,and Gary Payton within a one year span (4 all star caliber players at the time). He and Michael Redd led them but the team limped into the playoffs after TJ's spinal injury where the team got dismantled by Detriot. (04 playoffs) In fact, their big men were Gadzuric, Joe Smith,and Brian Skinner!
Second year- TJ out the entire year, Redd's numbers improve, but the team only wins 30 games.
Third year- Reloaded with Bogut,Magloire,and a healthy TJ...Bucks return to the playoffs...to lose to Detroit again.

On paper it looks like the Bucks made out great, but TJ provided intangibles that don't show up in box scores. With Bogut and Charlie V improving, the Bucks will still be a playoff contender but I think the Raptors will show significant improvement. We will also see just how good of a coach Sam Mitchell really is now that he has better talent to work with,including two lotto picks from that great 03 class and a #1 overall pick from this year. He also has a decent,although stiff center in Rasho (but hey he's better than Arujo or Sow)


----------

